# Drop noseband fitting help please....



## Vickijay (28 October 2010)

Hi,

After so many positive threads on here about the effectiveness of a drop noseband I thought I would try one for Lilly.

I understand that its quite tricky to get ones that are the right size, I opted for a cob one. After fiddling with it for a bit I decided that not only was it the wrong size (head strap was too short, nose bit was too long) but I also think it would be almost impossible to make one fit her, as to be low enough to not interfere with the bit it wouldnt be 4 fingers from her nostrils. More like 2 or 3.

Is this a common problem? She is a big ish horse (16.2) but as a delicate TB she only has a little face and small mouth. Do some horses have face conformation that just means it would be impossible to make it work?

I should of taken pics but didnt have my camera...

What do the drop noseband experts think?!

Vicki


----------



## *hic* (28 October 2010)

I'd not describe myself as an expert but a good number of my horses over the years have had drops!

IMHO there are some very strange ideas of what shape and size a horse's head is in the minds of the manufacturers of drop nosebands. Probably the best advice I've seen on here is to take your own measurements and get one made by a decent saddler - and I'd add that if you change horses or have a number of horses getting one that is adjustable across the nose is a sensible idea.

I fit mine, on current horse, just tight enough to stop her opening her mouth WIDE if she's having a "la la I can't hear you" moment. It's not tight enough to stop her mouthing the bit and chewing. It's fitted about four fingers above her nostrils but basically firmly on the bony part of her nose so that her breathing wouldn't be obstructed were she to be breathing hard.


----------



## Vickijay (28 October 2010)

Hi, thanks....But still if I get the measurements and have it so that it doesnt interfere with the bit there wont be 4 fingers of space between the nose bit and her nostrils....


----------



## *hic* (28 October 2010)

Sorry, didn't read the question properly!

Basically it WILL interfere with the bit. Now, I'm not a fan of doing any nosebands up so tightly the horse can't actually open it's mouth at all. If you do that with a drop it will lift the bit in the mouth - as you have found. The way mine fits it just holds the bit to the corners of her mouth, it does touch the mouthpiece.

Have a look here


----------



## MadisonBelle (28 October 2010)

Sorry to hi-jack! I did have a drop but then got a full cheek, loose ring french link and am not sure if I can/how to fit it with this!?!? Anyone have a piccie??


----------



## Sol (28 October 2010)

Vickijay - I have the same issue with Dante. He has a very short mouth/lips so if you look at his head, his lips finish about level with his nostrils I think, whereas most horses mouths seem to finish a good 1-2" further up! He also looks very odd in most bits for this reason and although has enough room in his mouth, a double bridle looks odd on him.... I swear he needs his lips extending!  
I now simply use a flash if he needs one, no other choice, we did try the drop and he just wasn't happy.

MadisonBelle - the drop should work exactly the same with the full cheek as any other bit, just make sure it fastens beneath the 'arms' of the bit, rather than over them....


----------



## kerilli (28 October 2010)

FrodoBeutlin posted a pic of a correctly fitted one the other day, that might help.
I have about 5, cob and full size, all different lengths etc, and play around to find the best fit for a given horse. fwiw most of my 16h ish horses are in a cob size, jemima's right, saddlers here have some very odd ideas of sizes!
it will 'interfere with the bit' a little, the chin groove strap will come up at quite an angle if it is correctly fitted, doesn't need to be tight though. i find a lot of the ones over here have too long a nosepiece. i can measure some of mine tomorrow if you like to give you an idea of whether yours is average or not?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (29 October 2010)

Here it is again...


----------



## CrazyMare (29 October 2010)

kerilli said:



			I have about 5, cob and full size, all different lengths etc
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I have two that are supposedly the same size - they are the same length over the head peice, but the nose bits are completely different - both are stamped P for Pony....

Its a pain as you expect a size to be what it says, but it never is!


----------



## Vickijay (29 October 2010)

Hi, sorry been out and about so couldnt reply till now...




			I have the same issue with Dante. He has a very short mouth/lips so if you look at his head, his lips finish about level with his nostrils I think, whereas most horses mouths seem to finish a good 1-2" further up! He also looks very odd in most bits for this reason and although has enough room in his mouth, a double bridle looks odd on him.... I swear he needs his lips extending!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats what I think might be happening with her...



kerilli said:



			i can measure some of mine tomorrow if you like to give you an idea of whether yours is average or not?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that would be awesome. Ill take some pictures of mine on her tomorrow and post them so you can look. Thanks


----------

